# Mama Bear, her Cubs and Stupid People on a bridge in Montana



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People are simply stupid. These idiots will be the first to go when SHTF and I'm glad.

A tense situation for tourists as black bears cross Montana bridge | GrindTV.com


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Natural selection at work.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> People are simply stupid. These idiots will be the first to go when SHTF and I'm glad.
> 
> A tense situation for tourists as black bears cross Montana bridge | GrindTV.com


IF they make it all the way to SHTF. These people are too stupid to live.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Well that might not have been SHTF, but I bet for them it was SHTP :armata_PDT_36:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Bears have to eat too...:21:


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope no bears where hurt in that mess! Stupid people.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fat, crippled up city folk. Did you see how poorly some were moving?
Total idiots.

Let's see them try that down here at the Okefenokee National Wildlife Refuge with the alligators. :joyous:

We have black bears also, but they have enough sense to avoid masses of humans. Alligators now, that's a different story, their brains are about the size of a golf ball. And they can move much faster than city slickers could ever imagine. :excitement:

Check out the fellow at the top of the main page Home - Okefenokee - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service
:armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

There is a never ending supply of stupid people. Good news for marauders, bears, & Zombies.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The right for Bears (to eat) arms.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that stuff happens al the time in china with pandas -1st person = "hey it's fung ku panda"!!! person 2 ="don't you mean kung fu panda"? person1= " no!!! panda don't know kung fu, just fung ku up!"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If I was the wildlife officer present at that bridge I would have started writing citations for harassing wildlife.
People that selfish and self centered only understand something when it puts a big dent in their wallet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its like the idiots at Yellowstone in regards to the bear, elk, moose and bison. There is a book that I read, (cannot remember the name) but it was a series of stories about stupid things people did at National Parks. Many were about idiots going up to Bison which look slow and docile but are 2000 lb linebackers on hooves. 

My first trip to Yellowstone I told multiple people to get back in their vehicles or to at least get their children safe and people looked at me like I was an idiot. After that I didn't care and secretly hoped that one of them would get run over or at least fall in the boiling geothermal areas and die a painful death while I looked and said "good job numbnuts"


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*Bumb BITCH*. Sorry for ignoant children too.

*Get a clue* folks.

But then again, bear steaks are good. If they use my woods, I use them and deer too.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Why were the people on the right side of the screen walking the SAME direction as the bears? If they walked the opposite way, they would have not been in harms way. 

It's like a train wreck. Run the way the train is coming from to avoid problems

People are idiots.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeppppp


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Its like the idiots at Yellowstone in regards to the bear, elk, moose and bison. There is a book that I read, (cannot remember the name) but it was a series of stories about stupid things people did at National Parks. Many were about idiots going up to Bison which look slow and docile but are 2000 lb linebackers on hooves.
> 
> My first trip to Yellowstone I told multiple people to get back in their vehicles or to at least get their children safe and people looked at me like I was an idiot. After that I didn't care and secretly hoped that one of them would get run over or at least fall in the boiling geothermal areas and die a painful death while I looked and said "good job numbnuts"


I don't know if it was the book "Death In Yellowstone" but EVERYBODY who wants to fully understand the Darwin Awards should read that book... it's hard to believe some of the REALLY REALLY REALLY stupid things people have done in that park... like diving into a pool of boiling water to save a dog, putting a toddler on the back of a bison bull to take a picture, giving candy, by hand, to a black bear and then saying "Sorry, it's all gone now, you have to go away..." some absolutely AMAZINGLY stupid things.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I don't know if it was the book "Death In Yellowstone" but EVERYBODY who wants to fully understand the Darwin Awards should read that book... it's hard to believe some of the REALLY REALLY REALLY stupid things people have done in that park... like diving into a pool of boiling water to save a dog, putting a toddler on the back of a bison bull to take a picture, giving candy, by hand, to a black bear and then saying "Sorry, it's all gone now, you have to go away..." some absolutely AMAZINGLY stupid things.


Excellent Salty, that is the book! A must read if you're going to Yellowstone or if you just like hearing about stupid people doing stupid things to get dead!
Amazon.com: Death in Yellowstone: Accidents and Foolhardiness in the First National Park eBook: Lee H. Whittlesey: Kindle Store


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

For some reason, I find myself rooting for the bear!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Darwin Award candidates... All of them. 

And that's nothing. Want to see pure stupidity on a daily basis go to Yellowstone and watch the tourists.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

There is a reason why people are continually referred to, in the Bible, as "sheep".


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Generally bears want to avoid you as much as you want to avoid them. There must of been something that made that mom decide to risk her cubs on that bridge. People are dumb. Stay in your car if you want to be a super star mutual of Omaha wild kingdom photographer. The bear may not be as nervous and give you the chance to get some nice pics. All the bear encounters I've had only one was threatening.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

We see that all the time here in western Wyoming. Dumbass overweight idiots walking right up on Bears. If that scenario would have had a Grizzly sow with 3 cubs, instead of black bears...the outcome would more than likely included a mauling or two. Some of the "wanna-be" professional photographers are some of the worst offenders. The Buffalos keep the Asian tourist numbers in check for the most part. They're the most dangerous of all Yellowstone critters. Once, I saw a Moose with a fairly fresh calf charge a group of picture takers...the only thing that stopped that Cow from turning the group into "flying idiots was a small creek between them. Some people can't read an animals body language it seems, she had her ears laid back and her head lowered well before she charged, but the dip-sticks kept coming closer. Oh Well, I guess God protects the ignorant!


----------

